
Scientists Deconstruct the Harry Potter Sorting Hat - chrisw428
http://time.com/4809884/harry-potter-house-sorting-hat-quiz/
======
chrisw428
They used research-backed personality inventories to crowd-source the traits
of each House, then made a statistical model to match your affinity to all
four.

